# My favorite villager left..



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm making this thread in the hopes of finding others who were in the same boat as me. The game I'm talking about (for anyone who was not sure) is Animal Crossing New Leaf. I stopped playing for about a week, and I assumed nothing bad would come of it, but one of my favorites Teddy left. I felt more mad than anything, for some odd reason. I put the game down and claimed I wouldn't play it again. I turned it on just a few minutes ago. A week has passed since I last checked it, and guess what? My all time favorite villager, who I dumbly felt a connection to (yes I know it's a video game, and I know everything in it is fictional) Deli left. This last part is really stupid, but I want to know if I'm the only one who gets attached to my villagers in animal crossing. I actually cried. I don't know why I'm sharing this, but I find it almost impossible to cry. Ive had a relative die and I didn't shed a tear (to be fair I didn't know them to well) but I actually cried over my favorite villager moving out without telling me. 

I really don't know now if I want to continue playing this game. Not if it's going to pull at my heart strings like this. 



Forgive me for sounding like such an idiot over a game.


-Aidan


Edit: Felt like sharing this. I walked into my house in game, sat on my couch with the lights off, and all of a sudden Graham walked in. He literally asked "Are you okay?" I forgot I gave that to him. He actually happened to be Deli's best friend in game. RIP

Edit edit: Part of the sadness may be because I had stale cupcakes playing the whole time.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm sorry that happened to you!  You're not the only one, there are lots of people here whose dream villagers have moved out too and lots of threads about it. Just search around a bit, especially in the ACNL section since that's the game you're talking about.

If it helps in the future, here's a guide I wrote about not losing villagers when you're away from the game: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?209379-How-To-Not-Lose-Villagers-When-You-re-Away

Can you get Deli back by doing the 16 villager cycle and adopting him from someone? Maybe you can get someone to pick him up from your void for you to adopt later so that it's the same Deli.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm currently on my second 16 villager cycle for my favourite villager LOL ;; It definitely made me really sad the first time she left, but honestly when I got her back and she left again I was more like "Ugh...again?" and started over. It sucks that you can't really leave the game for an extended period of time...but I guess now you have another goal for your town? :')


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

That sucks, but it's preventable... If it's worth it to you, you can also restart. but maybe it's a chance to meet new villagers. I like to hoard my villagers myself and never wanna let them leave but at the same time I eventually want to just to give other characters a chance.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 10, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you!  You're not the only one, there are lots of people here whose dream villagers have moved out too and lots of threads about it. Just search around a bit, especially in the ACNL section since that's the game you're talking about.
> 
> If it helps in the future, here's a guide I wrote about not losing villagers when you're away from the game: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?209379-How-To-Not-Lose-Villagers-When-You-re-Away
> 
> Can you get Deli back by doing the 16 villager cycle and adopting him from someone? Maybe you can get someone to pick him up from your void for you to adopt later so that it's the same Deli.


Hey, thanks for the actual positive feedback. (a bit surprised by that) I will definitely check out that guide, thanks for making it. I'm hoping he is still in my void, since I have a friend who goes on almost every day and is really hardcore about keeping her villagers. (Shes also fairly close to me so she knows how much I liked Deli)
I think that will be my best route for now, and if he is already out of my void, I guess that's that. 




crystalmilktea said:


> I'm currently on my second 16 villager cycle for my favourite villager LOL ;; It definitely made me really sad the first time she left, but honestly when I got her back and she left again I was more like "Ugh...again?" and started over. It sucks that you can't really leave the game for an extended period of time...but I guess now you have another goal for your town? :')


Yeah it does suck that you can't leave your game for an extended period of time. I don't know if I want to do the 16 villager cycle, since I like to play as legit as possible (and like everyone I get to be mostly a mystery) I think I'll try seeing if he is still in my void by having a friend who has room visit. 




m3ow_ said:


> That sucks, but it's preventable... If it's worth it to you, you can also restart. but maybe it's a chance to meet new villagers. I like to hoard my villagers myself and never wanna let them leave but at the same time I eventually want to just to give other characters a chance.


Yeah, I guess it is a chance to meet new villagers. Ive had the game since release date, so restarting would be kinda silly imo, but thanks. Yeah I used to be like that too, but I just haven't been playing as much lately and that's what caused it.


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm gonna have to admit, I had those feels when I played AC Wild World.  Only this time, villagers don't give you warning.  Today, they'd be happily roaming around town doing their business and hanging out with everyone else.  The next, they'll be in boxes and want to leave, and you have to do a LOT to convince them to stay.  And the following day, they're gone and you won't get them back.

I had that awful feeling happen to me when Baabara left my town after 2 weeks of having the game.  Like you, I felt teary, shut myself inside and sat down only for the music from the soap opera (the same music at The Roost) make me break down.

Then left Walker, through whom I've come to love the Lazy type.  I wasn't too fussed over Angus because I really disliked the Crankies.  And the biggest kicker is, Tank left town _on my birthday_.  It was there that I started to feel upset and thinking the game demanded your every second just to maintain it, and eventually I was all "nope, I can't do this" and put the game down for good.

So it took me 2 years after New Leaf's release for me to _finally_ get into that.  I then came to understand that people coming and going is just a part of life in general.  So is the moment when you wake up, have bed hair and see cockroaches fly out of your house.  The villagers that stay may be upset at you for not seeing them for so long, but the fact remained that they stayed on town and wanted to be there for you.

It's like what the Crankies keep saying to me - they like seeing new things all the time, including new people moving in.  And indeed, I put my villagers on the "will let go" list after they give me their photo.  There are 400 out there and while you may get really attached to the first few you come across, you may feel refreshed at the idea of coming across some new ones of the exact same personality type.  You may even like them more than the character of the same personality that just left


----------



## emolga (Nov 10, 2015)

i know that feeling!! pietro moved from my old town and i was devastated


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

Don't worry, when Tia moved out on me due to a TT accident, I literally bawled my eyes out </33 Tia was really special to me, and I'm still waiting to get 16 villagers to move out in order to get her back again OTL


----------



## Two-Face (Nov 10, 2015)

I know how you feel. I was upset when Rosie left my town, but I now have Felicity who I like just as much.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 10, 2015)

freqrexy said:


> I'm gonna have to admit, I had those feels when I played AC Wild World.  Only this time, villagers don't give you warning.  Today, they'd be happily roaming around town doing their business and hanging out with everyone else.  The next, they'll be in boxes and want to leave, and you have to do a LOT to convince them to stay.  And the following day, they're gone and you won't get them back.
> 
> I had that awful feeling happen to me when Baabara left my town after 2 weeks of having the game.  Like you, I felt teary, shut myself inside and sat down only for the music from the soap opera (the same music at The Roost) make me break down.
> 
> ...



Wow, this was a good read. Thank you for letting me know. You have a really good point, I can't wait to meet new ones. I think I'll get over the ones that have left (not completely) but I would be glad to meet some new villagers. I do wonder if I will get as attached as I did though. Ive had the game since release date so Ive known them for a long time (feels even longer) I have received a picture from like all of my favorite's (including the one's that have left) so they are in no way forgotten. I think you have a really good point on the whole life thing. The original animal crossing was intended to feel like life, and people come and go, so it makes sense that sometimes people you care about will leave you.



emolga said:


> i know that feeling!! pietro moved from my old town and i was devastated



There there, he's in clown heaven now. (or something) 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Don't worry, when Tia moved out on me due to a TT accident, I literally bawled my eyes out </33 Tia was really special to me, and I'm still waiting to get 16 villagers to move out in order to get her back again OTL


Dang, OTL indeed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's cried over animal crossing though, even if that sounds rude. : ^ ) 



Two-Face said:


> I know how you feel. I was upset when Rosie left my town, but I now have Felicity who I like just as much.



Well hey that's good. I hope I get someone who will replace how much I liked Deli some day.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm apparently not very good at TT'ing, so I lost 2 dreamies too. :/
But I'm glad theres a 16 villager cycle, I think I should be able to get Merengue again atm.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

I remember when Becky moved out of my New Leaf town. She was a starter and I thought she looked and acted really cool. I talked to her all the time, did a bunch of work for her, and she even threw me my birthday party. What happened was really stupid, actually. It was about 10 days after my birthday, so I decided to time travel back to the day of my birthday to see if anyone was celebrating it. Becky was, and we had a great time. After the party, I time traveled forward 10 days, and Becky sent me a letter saying that she moved. I wasn't sure if time traveling back and then forward again would get her back, but I didn't want to risk losing Tia or Dizzy as well. I was really angry, but at least I can talk to her at Mainstreet. 3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariicarky said:


> I remember when Becky moved out of my New Leaf town. She was a starter and I thought she looked and acted really cool. I talked to her all the time, did a bunch of work for her, and she even threw me my birthday party. What happened was really stupid, actually. It was about 10 days after my birthday, so I decided to time travel back to the day of my birthday to see if anyone was celebrating it. Becky was, and we had a great time. After the party, I time traveled forward 10 days, and Becky sent me a letter saying that she moved. I wasn't sure if time traveling back and then forward again would get her back, but I didn't want to risk losing Tia or Dizzy as well. I was really angry, but at least I can talk to her at Mainstreet. 3



I forgot to mention that Stitches moved out as well. He was originally a villager in my brother's town and he moved to mine for whatever reason, and I had been trying to get him to move (even though I love him) so he could be back in my brother's town, and after a year he finally said he would move, and when my brother spoke to him he said nothing about wanting to go to his town. My brother looked on the AC Wiki and found out about the 16 villager cycle thing, and we were both angry because we both lost Stitches. I ranted about it on another website in bold and caps lock because I was so mad lol, and a friend of mine said she could take Stitches and keep him until my brother cycles out 16 villagers. I hope he can get him back one day.

(Also the 3 at the end of my first post was supposed to be a heart.)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

i feel so sorry for you! but you need to remember this is just a game. you can always get deli back after *16* villagers had left after he left.


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry. =( That really stinks! I remember when Fang left. He didn't warn me, didn't even give me his picture. He was one of my dreamies, but now I have to cycle him back into my town.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 23, 2015)

Aww  I know how that feels- I became really fond of Punchy in my first town, and I cried for days after I found that my little sister had deleted the town D,: I was eventually able to adopt Punchy again in my current town, but I sure did miss him a lot while he was gone :,(


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

I lost Flora on accident once.  It was sad.  I'll be soooo sad if it happens to Maple or Molly.


----------

